# How to teach a hedgehog to drink from a bottle?



## donata (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello, 
I really need to teach my hedgehog to drink from a bottle, because sometimes I have to leave her alone, and bowl gets contaminate, or even she pour out the water. I am very scared that she will be dehidratated. And water bottle could solve my problem. Please help me


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How long do you have to leave her alone? A hedgehog shouldn't be left alone long enough to run out of water - they shouldn't be left without someone to check on them for more than one night. A bowl is best for water. Make sure it's a heavy bowl that she can't tip over, a large ceramic one. If she still knocks those over, try a large reptile waterer if you can find one, where there's a bottle holding the water and it empties down into a bowl. 

Bottles are not a good idea because a hedgehog could get their tongue caught or could chip or break their teeth by chewing on the spout. It's more likely that she could get dehydrated from using a bottle, actually, because it's harder for them to get enough to drink, unlike with a bowl.


----------



## donata (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok I will keep that in mind. But I would like to hear some advise, so I could leave a bowl and I bottle to be sure. I have to leave her for 1-2 nights some times.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

A hedgie can't be taught to drink from a bottle if they have been drinking from a bowl for their entire life. She will not know what to do with a bottle and will likely not be able to get much water out. 

A hedgie shouldn't be left alone for that long without at least being quickly checked on.


----------

